# just looking for some opinions



## miah (Mar 31, 2010)

hello all i am new to handguns and new to this forum, that being said im in the market for a pistol im thinking 9mm, im looking for something affordable it wont be shot to often mainly for home defense and to take in the woods for extra protection (as if the shotgun isnt enough) im am going to get me ccw permit but i wont be taking it with me that often maybe in the glove box on a long trip or something like that so concelments not a big issue i just want something basic, reliable and easy to maintain im thinking s&w sigma or glock 17 what do you guys think? thanks in advance for any advice :smt023


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome to the form from NC!


I've never shot a sigma, but I own the Glock 19. It's the compact version of the 17. If you're looking to get your concealed in the future, I would suggest a compact version so if you do need to conceal it under clothing you're able to. Its entirely up to you though. 

The best way to start your search is to handle and shoot as many guns as you can. Get a feel for what you like (all metal vs polymer, DA/SA, manual safety vs no safety, ect.) Then once you've figured out what you like and what fits you best, then you can begin narrowing down your choices. Also check out the sticky associated with buying your first handgun, it'll be really helpful.

How new are you to gunning/handgunning? It would be a good idea to take a basic course to familiarize yourself with weapons and such. Do some searching around here as well and you'll get a lot of great info. Make sure you understand what different terms mean and such. Enjoy your search!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a G-19 and a M&P-9 and have shot several XDm's in 9mm. You can't go wrong with anyone of the three.

Welcome from the swamp and enjoy.


----------



## miah (Mar 31, 2010)

ive shot handguns i own a 12ga ive been around guns my whole life, ive taken the hunters safety course(it did not have anything to do with pistols but it taught gun safety and it qualifies for the ccw permit) id like to say im pretty familiar with guns.

now that you mention it i probably would like to get something i could conceal in the future but again not to important i just want something mainly to keep by the bed does the g19 cost much more than the g17?


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

miah said:


> now that you mention it i probably would like to get something i could conceal in the future but again not to important i just want something mainly to keep by the bed does the g19 cost much more than the g17?


Welcome to the forum!

The 17 and 19 should actually be pretty close in price, believe it or not. And unless you are a very large-framed person, you'll find that the 19 is easier to conceal than the 17. The 19 has a 4.02" barrel versus the 4.49" on the 17. The 17 is also about a half-inch taller and longer than the 19. However, the 17 carries 2 more rounds in its stock magazine than the 19 (17 rounds versus 15). But with Glocks, the larger magazines fit into the smaller guns of the same caliber. Thus, you can shoot 17- or even 33-round 9mm Glock magazines in a model 19 if you should choose to do so.

I have a Glock 19 that I carry concealed and keep next to the bed at night. It's a very rugged and reliable pistol. And with +P ammo, it's a very formidable weapon for self-defense.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There are a lot of very good 9mm that are adequate for self defense and can be concealed.

The Stoegar Cougar - very nice weapon reliable and not to expensive. 
The Bersa Hi Cap 9mm - Metal, accurate, not a lot of money, hard to find
Ruger SR9 - Light accurate reliable priced fairly
Glock 19 - It works great shoots good feel is personal a little more $$$
S&W Sigma - inexpensive 
Springfeild XD - Good looking reliable, can be found EVERYWHERE! good gun
CZ P-01 - Aluminum frame, Accurate, nice trigger. About the price of a Glock - My favorite
FN P9 - Solid, good trigger, poly, hammer.Shots straight. Glock price point
Taurus 24/7 - Nice pistol Taurus notible poor customer service nice gun
S&W M&P Solid reliable and a good shooter. glock price point

To name a few of the more popular ones. So I'd say know how much you can spend.....get the best one for the money you have. Best meaning what you think is best, fits in your hand feels good to hold shoots were you aim. All the guns listed and many more have their strengths and weaknesses. they are all between 400 and 550 bucks. Except the Sigma might be 375ish. They will all fill the bill you are looking for some will just hold more bullets or be lighter or have a better trigger. Know what is important and get what you want. Good luck and enjoy the weapon you pick.

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

miah said:


> hello all i am new to handguns and new to this forum, that being said im in the market for a pistol im thinking 9mm, im looking for something affordable it wont be shot to often mainly for home defense and to take in the woods for extra protection (as if the shotgun isnt enough) im am going to get me ccw permit but i wont be taking it with me that often maybe in the glove box on a long trip or something like that so concelments not a big issue i just want something basic, reliable and easy to maintain im thinking s&w sigma or glock 17 what do you guys think? thanks in advance for any advice :smt023


You can't go wrong with any Glock or XD, as far as reliability straight out of the box, and they shoot more precisely than most of us are capable of. The Sigma is OK, but I don't like the trigger.

You might want to check the laws in Florida, about carrying in a vehicle. Texas has mostly modeled its laws after Florida, and we can carry a loaded gun in the vehicle, without a CHL. If you don't intend to carry on your body, every day, the concealed carry permit might be an unnecessary expense.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> There are a lot of very good 9mm that are adequate for self defense and can be concealed.
> 
> The Stoegar Cougar - very nice weapon reliable and not to expensive. RCG


Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


----------



## miah (Mar 31, 2010)

Bisley said:


> You might want to check the laws in Florida, about carrying in a vehicle. Texas has mostly modeled its laws after Florida, and we can carry a loaded gun in the vehicle, without a CHL. If you don't intend to carry on your body, every day, the concealed carry permit might be an unnecessary expense.


even though i wont be carrying everyday i still would like to be able to if i wanted to besides its only $75 plus the fingerprinting fee, im willing to spend that to be able to carry evey now and then


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 19 or even smaller is the glock 26


----------



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

*It's pleasure to apply in Florida*

I have a Fl CWL and it is a great application process. Florida probably has the most efficient and friendly government interface in the nation. I made an appointment and went in person to the Dept of Ag. Licensing Divn. It took an hour, finger prints, Photo, computer app. Got my license 9 days later. Of course I took my CWL course at the range first and had the cirtificate with me. I can't say enough for the folks working there. They were great.

I bought a WaltherPPK/S .380 and a Ruger .380. The ruger is great for concealed carry and not expensive.
But .380 ammo is hard to get and expensove. I'm going to get a Ruger LCR in .38sp. Small, the recoil is hard but controlable and the ammo is plentiful. Even with the CTC laser grips it's not overly expensive. Without the grips the price point is good, about $430.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds like the perfect situation for a G 19. smaller than the 17, which leaves it open to the possibility of CCW at times. A greak truck gun as well!


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

oldguy said:


> I have a Fl CWL and it is a great application process. Florida probably has the most efficient and friendly government interface in the nation. I made an appointment and went in person to the Dept of Ag. Licensing Divn. It took an hour, finger prints, Photo, computer app. Got my license 9 days later. .


I'd love to know how many permits are being requested and granted by state. Has anyone ever found such a report? I find it interesting that Florida can issue a permit in 9 days (probably including mail delivery) and Michigan's Macomb County is stating "3-4 months" for the process before scheduling an appointment with the Gun Review Board. That's right, after a backround check and whatever other processing is performed, we have to meet with a Gun Review Board before the permit is issued. There are things I love about this state (lakes, seasons, game hunting, recreation, Lions  ) but this CPL issuance program is not one of them.


----------



## miah (Mar 31, 2010)

oldguy said:


> I have a Fl CWL and it is a great application process. Florida probably has the most efficient and friendly government interface in the nation. I made an appointment and went in person to the Dept of Ag. Licensing Divn. It took an hour, finger prints, Photo, computer app. Got my license 9 days later. Of course I took my CWL course at the range first and had the cirtificate with me. I can't say enough for the folks working there. They were great.


my boss just told me about this:smt082 he went somewhere in orlando and i am definitely going to do the same.


----------

